# New Ebike on way



## Bikebox (Sep 30, 2020)

Well after much deliberation I have decided on A 2021 model Giant Explore E+2. The LBS had one in stock, but I have to wait for it to arrive from the warehouse and then be built. 
Sorry just had to tell someone.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

Understood. Waiting on early November delivery of a Specialized Turbo Levo Comp. Patience my ass....


----------

